# Irish TT Fans



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

Obviously most of the content on this website is UK related - TT events etc.

Has there ever been a TT meet/event in the Republic of Ireland? Are there many Irish TT fans on here? People aren't as much into their cars in Ireland as they are in the UK, so there aren't many Pistonheads 'Sunday Service' style events.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes there has; and it was a peach.

Mind you there were some damp parts though :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=117457&hilit=galway+trip

I was VicTT back then in the black Mk2. Just looked back over some of the videos and pictures - brought back some very good memories.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

brittan said:


> Yes there has; and it was a peach.
> 
> *Mind you there were some damp parts though *:roll:
> 
> ...


The lovely soft Irish misty drizzly dull bleak weather you mean?! :mrgreen: Ah sure we love that over here. Love a bit of misery and misfortune. We're miserable, but sure we're happy all the same! Wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It was a little more than misty drizzle: more like the Republic's monsoon season. No misery amongst those who attended though; in fact the weather defined the whole trip and as you might guess made it all the more memorable.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Are there many Irish TT fans on here?


 :wink: Hi


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

conneem said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Are there many Irish TT fans on here?
> ...


Not often do you see the blue IRL number plates on here! Nice TT - is your's condor grey? What part of Ireland are you in?I'm in Co. Louth.

Did you ever go to a TT event in the UK?
View attachment 2
View attachment 1


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Not often do you see the blue IRL number plates on here! Nice TT - is your's condor grey? What part of Ireland are you in?I'm in Co. Louth.
> 
> Did you ever go to a TT event in the UK?


I'm in Meath/Dublin and it's Dolphin grey like yours. Haven't got a chance to go to a TT meet yet, would like to though but always had something on when they came around.

How do you find the performance in comparison to the Mini JCW?


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

conneem said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Not often do you see the blue IRL number plates on here! Nice TT - is your's condor grey? What part of Ireland are you in?I'm in Co. Louth.
> ...


There's no comparison really - the TT is just a 300% better car in every way! The trip to Monte Carlo in the event section sounds good - might try to make it to that one this year.

What did you have before the TT? Is yours the 3.2 or a 2.0 3.2 lookalike?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> There's no comparison really - the TT is just a 300% better car in every way! The trip to Monte Carlo in the event section sounds good - might try to make it to that one this year.
> 
> What did you have before the TT? Is yours the 3.2 or a 2.0 3.2 lookalike?


I think the Monte Carlo trip is next year.

I had a Mercedes C Coupe before hand, I still have fond memories of it, not the quickest but had a silky smooth and torquey supercharged engine that made a grunty noise with the sports exhaust and had a lovely custom leather interior. This was it 










Mine's a 2.0T, there are only 4 3.2's in the country afaik due to 1,500 for tax, one was up for sale last year for less than most of the equal aged 2.0T's 

I wouldn't really call mine a replica as I've yet to see another that looks the same


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Same interior as mine too I see. Did you go for the extended aluminium interior? I think it's ridiculous that that's an option here in Ireland - sure you couldn't have a TT without it!

It's funny, just over a year ago I was thinking of buying a Mercedes CLC, which was pretty much the same as the C-Class coupe but with a new front!

The 3.2 makes no sense here in Ireland - tax is so high that they'd have to be worth less than the equivalent 2.0! The grille and ride-height are surely the only cosmetic differences to a genuine 3.2? Do you not find the ride harsh on the Meath roads now after lowering your car?!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Same interior as mine too I see. Did you go for the extended aluminium interior? I think it's ridiculous that that's an option here in Ireland - sure you couldn't have a TT without it!
> 
> It's funny, just over a year ago I was thinking of buying a Mercedes CLC, which was pretty much the same as the C-Class coupe but with a new front!
> 
> The 3.2 makes no sense here in Ireland - tax is so high that they'd have to be worth less than the equivalent 2.0! The grille and ride-height are surely the only cosmetic differences to a genuine 3.2? Do you not find the ride harsh on the Meath roads now after lowering your car?!


Painted fog covers, painted rear valance and side skirts also. But the only difference looks wise between a genuine 3.2 and 2.0T is a bit of gloss paint on the grill and an exhaust anyway.

You know I nearly bought a 3.2. Park Motors had one in the showroom, on of the first TT's in the country and all. If it wasn't for the idiot I was trying to deal with or the fact that the insurance quote I got was 2k more than for the 2.0T I could have very easily been lumped with it.

Car is probably just as comfortable or maybe slightly better as I have KW V2 coilovers installed 

Some of the options we have to add are definitely a necessity, whereas in the UK the standard interior is quite nice. All due to VRT and an effort to get the base price down as low as possible. I made this comparison on another forum before, here are the pics.

Compare this (I don't know how some people sell cars here, this was a photo in an ad  you would think they'd give it a clean at least )









To this


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi All.
Yeah,there is very little interest in cars in Ireland.(I'm down here in Daytona at the moment and this is the place to be for the car fan,I only wish the weather was better  )

Anyway,it would be a good idea to get a list of TT Forum members based in Ireland with a view to a (rare) meet


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

hugy said:


> Hi All.
> Yeah,there is very little interest in cars in Ireland.(I'm down here in Daytona at the moment and this is the place to be for the car fan,I only wish the weather was better  )
> 
> Anyway,it would be a good idea to get a list of TT Forum members based in Ireland with a view to a (rare) meet


Good idea.

Bit chilly there at the moment I hear, down to 0oC at night  At least it's dry 

At least you got there, the first time I was supposed to go all lanes were only opened to the north and my hotel dissapeared due to a Mr.Andrew :lol:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah - count me in if there is ever an Ireland meet!

How come the door-speakers in my car are black and your's red Coneem? Both have the magma leather and aluminium interior...

I actually remember that ad with the woeful interior on carzone about a year ago! It was a silver one with a Cork reg wasn't it - private ad too if I remember correctly!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello All,

Good to see some irish TT members on here.

I am based down in cork and and I have a silver 2007 2.0TFSI with a few toys and a 105,000 KM on the clock from new!!

I have organised a couple of TT events in the past, the most notable of which was the Galway tour http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=117457. I also organised a trip around the wicklow and sally gap http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=98973&hilit=+wicklow. I also have attended a few of the Belfast TT meets and have headed on one or two cross continent jaunts to include the Apline Tour in 2008, Clan TT annual french meet in 2008 and 2009, Isle of Man and the Moor Tour!

By the way the black 3.2 for sale on carzone is owened by Aidel, the organiser of one of the first irish meets http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=90346&hilit=+donegal.

I would be well up for another Irish meet! Who is in?????

Dec.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> How come the door-speakers in my car are black and your's red Coneem? Both have the magma leather and aluminium interior...
> 
> I actually remember that ad with the woeful interior on carzone about a year ago! It was a silver one with a Cork reg wasn't it - private ad too if I remember correctly!


I have the extended leather pack also but that does not make a difference to colouring on the doors. However, there have been slight changes to the colouring on the interior. Originally with magma leather the door cards, the speaker grills and seat bases were red (not very nice). Then quite quickly maybe 4 months after the release they got rid of the red seat bases and changed them to black (like mine), then finally they changed the speaker grill to black. It's only personal opinion but I think the red looks a bit better as it fill the whole shape of the door.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

04DTT said:


> By the way the black 3.2 for sale on carzone is owened by Aidel, the organiser of one of the first irish meets http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=90346&hilit=+donegal.


I remember the wait for Aidans car, has a seriously good spec. I got mine a couple of weeks before his and confirmed to his delight that the seat bases were changed to black for magma leather.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the black speakers look better, but we all have different opinions! What were they thinking of with red seat bases on the early models?!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Me please Dec :lol:


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey guys, haven't been round these parts for a while but would be up for a meet if one is being organised [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Whack

Long time since we've heard from you. Don't think I've seen any pics with your skirts on yet


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> By the way the black 3.2 for sale on carzone is owened by Aidel, the organiser of one of the first irish meets http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=90346&hilit=+donegal.
> 
> I would be well up for another Irish meet! Who is in?????
> 
> Dec.


Yep, thats me !

I'm just seeing what the market is like - don;t need to sell it, but since work folded, and I still have the S5, 7.4 litres of car on the driveway is a bit excessive - but based on the offers I've been getting, I think I'll hold onto both cars till the wheels fall off ! :mrgreen:

I'd be in for another meet next time !

Hope you are all keeping well !


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

conneem said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > By the way the black 3.2 for sale on carzone is owened by Aidel, the organiser of one of the first irish meets http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=90346&hilit=+donegal.
> ...


Indeed I was ! Hows things with ya? :mrgreen:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Yep, thats me !
> 
> I'm just seeing what the market is like - don;t need to sell it, but since work folded, and I still have the S5, 7.4 litres of car on the driveway is a bit excessive - but based on the offers I've been getting, I think I'll hold onto both cars till the wheels fall off !
> 
> ...


Hi Aiden,

Good to hear from you again. Heard about your work situation. Terrible shame but unfortunately a casualty of the Ireland we all currently live in.

Glad to hear you are holding on to the TT. Given the price you are getting it makes no sense to sell it. I am planning to hold onto mine until it falls apart. At least then I feel I have extracted every euro from it!

Looks like I am going to have to organise something then!!

Any preferences. Meet for show and shine, drive, meal or combination of all????? Answers on a postcard please.

Dec.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Whatever usually suits me dec.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

04DTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, thats me !
> ...


Show and shine meet followed by a drive sounds good.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Indeed I was ! Hows things with ya? :mrgreen:


Long time since I've seen you on here , things are ok with me. Sorry to hear about your work situation, at least you have a couple of nice cars to keep you occuppied for the while


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

conneem said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed I was ! Hows things with ya? :mrgreen:
> ...


Ah yeah, work going down was heartbreaking 

Thing is, I dont need 2 cars now though - and tbh, Id like to keep the TT and get rid of the S5, but the S5, being a 4 seater is more practical if surviving with one car. Tho as a new one with same spec is 108k, and mine is not 2 years old till April, and has 14k miles on it, I was shocked to be offered 36k for it by a dealer - I think thats taking the pee tbh. But I do see an 08 being advertised now for 45k sadly.

I don't NEED to sell the TT - but I probably should - any ideas what i should pitch it at price wise on carzone to make it move? Anyone have any experience of the car auctions here? I was offered 20k for it, but I think thats low as well. I'm already pricing it same as or less than the 2.0 cars on there. I took it back to 26,950 - should be a fair price for that car, but in the current market, who knows - its almost at UK prices at that level looking at Autotrader.

http://www.carzone.ie/search/Audi/TT/3. ... annel=CARS

I actually don't know what to do - makes financial sense to live with one car, but emotionally, I'd hate to see it go. I'm also wondering what the TT would be worth as a 4 year old car with probably 28k miles on it - its hard to call really.......


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, thats me !
> ...


Price is worse now Declan !

Deffo emotions get in the way when petrol heads are forced to sell their pride and joy - I'm scratching my head hard here ! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I really don't think pricing is going to be your problem in the south, it is already priced very low IMO and you would nearly get as much selling in the UK. The tricky thing will be to find someone that doesn't dismiss it without even looking at it because it says 3.2 in the ad title. Tax is the real killer. However R32's are selling now and then so there are people out there for it.

I would try maybe putting it up in the for sale sections of some enthusiast forums like vagdrivers.net or octane.ie


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

conneem said:


> I really don't think pricing is going to be your problem in the south, it is already priced very low IMO and you would nearly get as much selling in the UK. The tricky thing will be to find someone that doesn't dismiss it without even looking at it because it says 3.2 in the ad title. Tax is the real killer. However R32's are selling now and then so there are people out there for it.
> 
> I would try maybe putting it up in the for sale sections of some enthusiast forums like vagdrivers.net or octane.ie


Aye, maybe its TOO cheap actually - I really am tempted to hang onto it - Im sure it should be worth 20k in 2011 anyway, if things ever come back to normal - like that would be 30% of new after 4 years and thats not unreasonable - I will try those local forums, thanks for the tip !


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry but your car is far too expensive. The realistic selling price price of a 2007 2.0 TT is €24,950 in an Audi dealership (trade-in value €21,000). So, privately, €22,000 is the price a 2007 2.0 TT will realistically sell for in a private sale (no warranty, fear of buying privately from an individual etc). Forget about the spec - you might as well right that off as a sunk cost straight away. Harsh I know, but any dealer will tell you that spec makes a car easier to sell, but does not increase its value.

I know a guy who advertised his TT on carzone, he told me the trade-in price he was being offered (€21k) and the price the dealer was going to sell the car for (€24,950).

Now, because we live in Ireland and tax is higher resulting in people avoiding big engined cars like the plague, your 3.2 is worth less than the equivalent 2.0. Harsh and unreasonable as it may seem, the reality is that almost everybody, including myself, a TT enthusiast, would prefer a 2.0. It is so much cheaper to run (tax), and this is always the case with big engined cars in this country - after about three years depreciation a Merc E200 CDI is worth more than an E320 petrol, a BMW 520D than a 540i etc.

So, €20k is a very reasonable offer for your car privately. You'd be offered almost exactly that price on a trade-in against a new car with a normal margin on it - i.e. if you were trading it in against a 2.0 TDI A4 for example. Trading it in against a TTRS and you would obviously get more due to the higher margin the far end, but if you went around today, and offered your car to dealerships, €20k would be the height of the offers I would imagine.

Think of it from the dealer's perspective - would you want a 3.2L expensive car sitting on your forecourt? Who's going to buy it? The market for TTs is very small as it is, without looking for somebody who wants a 3.2! If you didn't have the S5, my advice would be to hold onto the 3.2 for about another four years, and get your value out of it. But because you've in a much worse situation with the S5 and thus stand to lose a lot more, you may just have to bite the bullet with the TT and sell it.

Interesing that you were offered €36k for the S5. Just goes to show that they take the entry level model A5's new price and start counting back - regardless of the fast engine and aluminium mirrors, this is unfortunately how it works at resale time. This is why in Ireland at least, buying something such as a TTS or S5 makes little financial sense, and depends on whether as an enthusiast, you can justify the cost. Hope it works out for you all the same!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep, I take your points, all well thought out and soundly reasoned. 


MINI-TTGuy said:


> I'm sorry but your car is far too expensive. The realistic selling price price of a 2007 2.0 TT is €24,950 in an Audi dealership (trade-in value €21,000). So, privately, €22,000 is the price a 2007 2.0 TT will realistically sell for in a private sale (no warranty, fear of buying privately from an individual etc). Forget about the spec - you might as well right that off as a sunk cost straight away. Harsh I know, but any dealer will tell you that spec makes a car easier to sell, but does not increase its value.


Yep, I know the spec was a luxury at the time , and that its worth pretty much nothing at resale.



> Now, because we live in Ireland and tax is higher resulting in people avoiding big engined cars like the plague, your 3.2 is worth less than the equivalent 2.0. Harsh and unreasonable as it may seem, the reality is that almost everybody, including myself, a TT enthusiast, would prefer a 2.0. It is so much cheaper to run (tax), and this is always the case with big engined cars in this country - after about three years depreciation a Merc E200 CDI is worth more than an E320 petrol, a BMW 520D than a 540i etc.


Not sure I agree with this - as an enthusiast myself, I'd have to say a 6 cylinder or an 8 cylinder would still have a certain cachet to me,a side from financial considerations. I'm not sure it should be worth less than a 2.0, maybe the same surely? I guess the road tax is 1k a year extra over a 2.0- I'd imagine any enthusiast should be willing to pay that once off annual cost for the pleasure of that V6, not to mention the quattro abilities? I know the 3.2 is a deterrrent to someone who wants the car as just a second car fr scooting to the shops admittedly.



> If you didn't have the S5, my advice would be to hold onto the 3.2 for about another four years, and get your value out of it. But because you've in a much worse situation with the S5 and thus stand to lose a lot more, you may just have to bite the bullet with the TT and sell it.


Where I really need the crystal ball is here - we all know prices are depressed at the moment - I wonder where will the market be in a years time? And I guess I should still now hold onto the TT anyway, along with the S5, which is in negative equity for me anyway !  :roll:



> Interesing that you were offered €36k for the S5. Just goes to show that they take the entry level model A5's new price and start counting back - regardless of the fast engine and aluminium mirrors, this is unfortunately how it works at resale time. This is why in Ireland at least, buying something such as a TTS or S5 makes little financial sense, and depends on whether as an enthusiast, you can justify the cost. Hope it works out for you all the same!


Thats what I was saying - emotions and enthusiasm make us all buy cars like this - sadly, its biting me in the ass at the moment ! :lol: I may just have to hunker down and hold them both - I'm looking at it like this - if things don't pick up here over the next 12 months, half us will be emigrating anyway , so the cars will be the least of my worries !


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I really don't think Aidens is priced unreasonably, it is the second lowest priced 07 TT on carzone, most are up for high 20's. Good 07 GTI's are selling privately for 18k at the moment and 08's for low 20's. As I said before, I don't think lowering the price will sell a 3.2 quicker, he just needs to find some one looking for a V6. 2007 V6's are going for 20k in the UK so if he lowered the price anymore he would get more selling in the UK even though it was an Irish regged car.

I think Hugh is in the best situation out of all of us as the TTS is in the same tax bracket as the 2.0 TFSI and GTI at only 630 to tax and therefore most likely is going to have the least depreciation. There is nothing out there in that tax bracket that can match it in looks, performance and fun, Hugh even prefers it to the RS4 he had.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

conneem said:


> I really don't think Aidens is priced unreasonably, it is the second lowest priced 07 TT on carzone, most are up for high 20's. Good 07 GTI's are selling privately for 18k at the moment and 08's for low 20's. As I said before, I don't think lowering the price will sell a 3.2 quicker, he just needs to find some one looking for a V6. 2007 V6's are going for 20k in the UK so if he lowered the price anymore he would get more selling in the UK even though it was an Irish regged car.
> 
> I think Hugh is in the best situation out of all of us as the TTS is in the same tax bracket as the 2.0 TFSI and GTI at only 630 to tax and therefore most likely is going to have the least depreciation. There is nothing out there in that tax bracket that can match it in looks, performance and fun, Hugh even prefers it to the RS4 he had.


2007s may be up for high 20s, but they're certainly not getting it. Also, consider that there are only four 2007 TTCs for sale in Ireland at the moment - the rest are TTRs, and the ones with 'Stock ID' in the advert don't exist- they are cars that the dealer will import from the UK for you if you want one - i.e. he doesn't have them in stock. Also, the four TTCs for sale were advertised relatively recently, so there is a copy-cat 'sheep' effect in the prices too. They'll all soon cop on as to where the market's level really is.

Re:the GTIs: A Golf GTI is an awful lot easier to sell than a TT. You can fit people into the back of a GTI. Ask any dealer what he'd rather take in as a trade-in - a GTI or a TT!

Nobody is going to buy the 3.2 from the UK given the choice and prices over there!

There is no way that a TTS will depriciate less than a 2.0 TT. It'd be the first time in the history of used cars that a top-of-the-range model depreciated less than the entry level version if it did! Sure the price he's being offered for the S5 proves that. What depreciated more over the last few years - a standard A5 or an S5? What depreciated more a 2.0 TT or a TTS? It's shockin' I know! I'd be great if he finds a way to hold onto the S5 and TT - best way out!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

The S5 is taking a big hit due to the running cost of a 4.2 liter and the tax that comes with it. A TTS offers 370z/Cayman performance with loads of standard spec and very few drawbacks and will appeal to alot more people on tax and insurance reasons alone.

And your not trying hard enough if you can't get people in the back of the TT :lol: :wink:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Great picture!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Great picture!


To be honest ther were quite well lubricated with alcohol and we never figured out where the cowboy hat came from :lol:

But I have used them a fair few times. The TT is quite practical really for a coupe, I even had four 18" tyres in the back the other day.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

They look like they've had a few alright! 

I've always wondered if four 18" wheels would fit in the back!


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

conneem said:


> Hi Whack
> 
> Long time since we've heard from you. Don't think I've seen any pics with your skirts on yet


Hey Conneem, was just checking and I don't have any pics uploaded to pc since I fitted sideskirts and OSIR front grill, will set that right tomorrow.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

conneem said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All.
> ...


Hi Conneem,
Just got back this morning.
What the hell is going on with this weather,its freeeeezing 

I got some nice side graphics in Florida,looking forward to applying them soon.  
So whats been going on here?


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Hows it goin lads!! Remember me 

Jaysus its been years since I was on here last.

Looks like we are all 'Stuck' with our cars  Not a bad car to be stuck with though. I'll be running my '07 into the ground and don't see myself changing it till a change in parental status warrants something more practical. I've been so busy with other things like a big house renovation and a new hobby or two that I've actually neglected mine something terrible. TBH I am quite ashamed of myself. Theres a damaged bumper from a rear end shunt last year still waiting to be fixed (Went skiing on the insurance payout), all wheels kerbed and in dire need of repair, been washed once in the jetwash in 18 months and hasn't seen a bit of Meguairs wax in 18 months.

The upside? Still only 7000 on the clock would you believe.

Just haven't had the time nor the energy nor the money to invest in getting her back to tip top condition. 18 Month House renovation saga should finally finish in May and with a few weeks rest and bank balance recovery, I hope to have her looking like new again by the end of the Summer.

As for what one can fit in the back of a TT. How about a big Mofo of a Telescope  Yep, thats one of the new Hobbies. I went all Nerd on ye during my absence


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Irish TT meet  
Sun 4th April.
Carrickmines,Dublin.
Lets get some names on the list,
I'll start.

1 Hugy.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Sun 4th April.
Carrickmines,Dublin.
Lets get some names on the list,
I'll start.

1 Hugy.
2 Conneem.

start around 10:30 or 11am?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice one conneem,
I will be there for 10.30.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

1 Hugy.
2 Conneem.
3. Rob (MINI-TTGuy)


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

hugy said:


> Nice one conneem,
> I will be there for 10.30.


Oh you'll have to get up early to get there for then, about 10:15 :lol:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

So what's the craic then - we're all going to meet in Carrickmines and go for a spin somewhere?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> So what's the craic then - we're all going to meet in Carrickmines and go for a spin somewhere?


There'll be plenty to keep us occupied for a little while there


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

conneem said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the craic then - we're all going to meet in Carrickmines and go for a spin somewhere?
> ...


Have to set off early from the Louth/Meath border to be there for 10:30!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

conneem said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one conneem,
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

So how many people usually turn up at these 'cars and coffee' mornings?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Probably not that many for this one as it is easter sunday and there is racing in Mondello but there's a few leather clad people due to turn up and here have a look at the last one I was at 

http://www.autounity.net/index.php?showtopic=12259


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Would love to make this one guys but workin that sat & sun night! Hopefully see some of you two weeks later at barrys w/end.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats a pity Whack.
Mabey next time.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

conneem said:


> Probably not that many for this one as it is easter sunday and there is racing in Mondello but there's a few leather clad people due to turn up and here have a look at the last one I was at
> 
> http://www.autounity.net/index.php?showtopic=12259


Wow - that looks great! 150 cars!!! I think these 'first Sunday of every month' meets are an excellent idea. Would have been a lovely day for it today with the weather we had.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

There will probably be 80% less there on the 4th though, just to not get you too hyped up :lol:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

conneem said:


> There will probably be 80% less there on the 4th though, just to not get you too hyped up :lol:


  Ah well, first meet I'll have gone to, so no precedent set!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Well done on organising a meet.

Unfortunately, wont be able to make it as I'll be down in West Cork for the easter bank holiday weekend. Hopefully, I will be able to make the next one.

Declan.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Declan.
Pity you can't make it but hopefully next time


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I will say yes to this meet, although this may change but sure stick my name down


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> I will say yes to this meet, although this may change but sure stick my name down


Cool, hope you can make it 

1. Hugy.
2. Conneem.
3. Rob (MINI-TTGuy)
4. Sniper-sam


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

There'll be at least two TTSs there so - probably the first time two of these have been in the same place at the same time in the south - they're a rare sight down here!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

great that you have scheduled an event, sorry to be missing it
i'd be keen to attend future events but as 4th April is easter sunday i'll be stuffing chocolate in my face with the kids!

if you put a post in the events section you may get some more interested?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> I will say yes to this meet, although this may change but sure stick my name down


Great Sam,another TTS


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh well, gonna be one less Irish TT guy on here as of Friday 

New job starting Tuesday, so had to trade in the TT - holding onto the S5 for reasons of negative equity :roll:

Twas fun tho lads and I will still look in - hope the meet goes well


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Oh well, gonna be one less Irish TT guy on here as of Friday
> 
> New job starting Tuesday, so had to trade in the TT - holding onto the S5 for reasons of negative equity :roll:
> 
> Twas fun tho lads and I will still look in - hope the meet goes well


Aiden,

Best of luck with everything. Hope it all works out, it has been a difficult couple of months for you.

Declan.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, gonna be one less Irish TT guy on here as of Friday
> ...


Thanks Declan - fresh start - I'll be trekking the country, so might see ya in Limerick !


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Down in the rebel county these days!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Any more name for the list?


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hopefully the weather will be better next Sunday than it is today! Such a load of rain, and there's talk of snow during the week too! :roll:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Hopefully the weather will be better next Sunday than it is today! Such a load of rain, and there's talk of snow during the week too! :roll:


Tell me about it  
I just detailed my car yesterday!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

hugy said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the weather will be better next Sunday than it is today! Such a load of rain, and there's talk of snow during the week too! :roll:
> ...


If it is anything like today you will find us down in the underground for sure


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hopefully its not going to be like today.
What time will you be there ?


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Was going to leave at 10 - probably take me an hour to get there - through Slane, onto the M50 etc. So, I'll probably arrive at 11 or so...what about you guys?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Probably the same. Aiming for 10.30-11 but will probably be 11  Don't want to have to get up too early on a Sunday morning.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

conneem said:


> Probably the same. Aiming for 10.30-11 but will probably be 11  Don't want to have to get up too early on a Sunday morning.


Where is the undergorund carpark? Is is across the road from the retail park or something?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Costa is the little pink building out on it's own on the left side. The underground entrance is on the right hand side in the smaller parking area infront of the biggest red building.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Was going to leave at 10 - probably take me an hour to get there - through Slane, onto the M50 etc. So, I'll probably arrive at 11 or so...what about you guys?


Hi Rob,

I should be there for around 10.15


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I can nearly see my house Conneem


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

hugy said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Was going to leave at 10 - probably take me an hour to get there - through Slane, onto the M50 etc. So, I'll probably arrive at 11 or so...what about you guys?
> ...


You can be early living so closeby! Don't worry though the next Irish TT meet will be in Slane - isn't that right Conneem?!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO........


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey guys
for some reason i'm not getting my notifications anymore, and as such forgot about this  
Family dinner tomorrow, so cant really get away, just a bad weekend with it being easter, defo up for another one though.

sorry guys.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Aww no!
Mabey the next time.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Just got a noticication for your reply HUGY, weird i never got the others, anyway yeah sorry to mess you about but would love a trip down south, my car never goes anywhere but the bloody works carpark :lol:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't worry about it Sam.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Forecast is ok for tomorrow morning anyway.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Best of luck with everything today. Post some pics when you get a chance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Pics from today - just enough space in that carpark for the Irish TT meet - it was a close run thing though!

The pic at the end is just one I took yesterday btw! :lol:
View attachment 5
View attachment 4
View attachment 2
View attachment 3
View attachment 1


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice Rob.
They turned out great


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi guys! I'm from Bangor in NI. Put a deposit on an 07 Mauritius Blue 2.0l this morning 

I know Aiden from way back - we're both MINI nuts - and have had the pleasure of sitting in (and lusting over!) his 3.2. Very sorry to hear it's gone, but glad to see you're back in work 8)

I've attended loads of MINI events in my 6 years of ownership, so I'm looking forward to meeting up with you guys at some point in the future.

Carolyn


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

nylo said:


> Hi guys! I'm from Bangor in NI. Put a deposit on an 07 Mauritius Blue 2.0l this morning
> 
> I know Aiden from way back - we're both MINI nuts - and have had the pleasure of sitting in (and lusting over!) his 3.2. Very sorry to hear it's gone, but glad to see you're back in work 8)
> 
> ...


Hi Carolyn,

I was MINI nuts too and a regular on the MINI2.com forum before I got my TT. Thought the MINI was great whhen I had it, but I wouldn't drive one now after the Audi!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

nylo said:


> Hi guys! I'm from Bangor in NI. Put a deposit on an 07 Mauritius Blue 2.0l this morning
> 
> I know Aiden from way back - we're both MINI nuts - and have had the pleasure of sitting in (and lusting over!) his 3.2. Very sorry to hear it's gone, but glad to see you're back in work 8)
> 
> ...


Hi Carolyn
there is a meet on the 13th June, meeting at the Odyssey around 12 if you have the car by then would be great to had you along.
Have a look in the events section for the thread,

Sam.


----------



## racingdave (Jun 20, 2009)

Carolyn

If you see a brilliant red TT scooting about Bangor its either me or the Iceman!! 

Dave [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys. It's looking like I'm going over to England on 13th June to pick the car up on Monday 14th  If by chance I'm in the country, TT or no TT, on the Sunday, I'll pop down to say hello. Hope to make the next one...

Dave, if yours is SEZ that's parked at the Iceman on the Balloo Road, yes I see it there frequently - I live in Glen Annesley... Oh and the OH lusts over the red every time we drive past :lol:

TT-man: who were you on M2? And what did you drive? I'd be surprised if I didn't know your name - I spent far too much time on there (and am organiser of the 4 Irish Jobs that have happened to date if that rings any bells?)


----------



## racingdave (Jun 20, 2009)

Carolyn

SEZ belongs to the Iceman mines across the road WEZ!

Dave [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Dave, I think I've seen you about. Are you in that complex in Balloo too?

As of a couple of weeks' time, I'll be in Mauritius Blue with personalised plates (though it will probably take a couple of weeks for the DVLNI to get their arses in gear [smiley=bomb.gif] )

Here, any of you guys on 18s? I'm thinking of ditching the 17s, but there seem to be a couple of choices when it comes to tyre size: 225/40, 235/40 and 245/40. Just wondering if any of you have any experience of any of these? I'm running 205/40s on the MINI at the moment, but I do know some guys are on 215/35... I'd like to keep the 40 profile, so it was really just any feedback on the width any of you may have?


----------



## racingdave (Jun 20, 2009)

Carolyn

I'm at Signal across the road from the Iceman!

Currently on 10 spoke 18's, 245/40/18, handles really well, looks great but, I've manage to curb mine , there is much less rim protection with the lower profile tyres! That said really looks the part!

Dave [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Yup, know exactly where Signal is. Actually on in round the wee industrial estate there works quite well for photos - plenty of big grey walls for back drops 8)

Might call past to introduce myself when I finally pick the car up!

Yes, I think the 245 profile is the size the OEM rims are on, isn't it? I've managed to avoid kerbing the 18s I have at the moment, apart from one incident with a high kerb which did for the entire front bumper as well as the rim of the driver's alloy (lowered MINI + high kerbs = only one winner :roll: ) I do like how they look though, a bit of a sucker for the big wheel thing


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm on 19 with no problem, apart from kerbs :lol: but a quick call to the alloy boys sorts that out.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm on 18's - best compromise between looks and handling. As I read on here somwhere - 19s for show, 18s for pros!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

agree 19 for show but I don't suffer from any discomfort etc. IMO 18 still look too small on a TT. Which is why I went for 19.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd agree with that too.

I'd love to go for 19s, but I'm paranoid enough about 18s and potholes without going even bigger :?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I can understand that, I break out in a sweat everytime I go into a multi storey. 
Anyway the alloy boys will come out to your house and fix any "kerbing". They have been to mine a few times now :lol:


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Getting to know them then? :lol: Are they dear?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Well it's been a couple of months now, think it was £65 per wheel, and the last time they fixed a chip on one of my wheels for free. Result


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Can't be bad to that 8)

Anybody going to the Snow Patrol concert? Would seem that there's 40,000 odd tickets sold  I got 2 free ones coz mum and dad back on to the Park and they're away on holiday, so if all else fails, we can sit in the garden with a bottle of wine... 8)


----------



## racingdave (Jun 20, 2009)

Dare say if you are anywhere near the concert you will hear it!!

I'm on a stag in Bangor, should be nice and quiet for while! allowing us time to get ensconced in a bar before the fray begins!
That is if my lights aren't out by 9.00pm.

Dave [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

How'd you get on, Dave - good night?!

The concert was a lot better than I thought it was going to be - I wouldn't really profess myself an avid SP fan, but it was definitely worth being at - Run and Chasing Cars were brilliant!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I ended up at the concert. And it was absolutley amazing! I am a snow patrol fan though.
And yes Run and chasing cars always brings a smile to my face when I hear it live


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

According to Gary, it was the biggest concert held in Ireland (or was it Northern Ireland?!) - not bad going for our wee country 8)

Have any of you guys used Performance Alloys before? I'm desperately trying to get a set of 18" reps sorted for picking the car up on Friday, but it's looking more likely that they're going to have to be something I add in the future [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

nylo said:


> According to Gary, it was the biggest concert held in Ireland (or was it Northern Ireland?!) - not bad going for our wee country 8)
> 
> Have any of you guys used Performance Alloys before? I'm desperately trying to get a set of 18" reps sorted for picking the car up on Friday, but it's looking more likely that they're going to have to be something I add in the future [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I have a set of brand new 18" TTS five-spoke star replica alloys for sale - still in boxes! Bought them in January. I'm in Co. Louth if you're interested...


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd be a bit worried the TTS boys might think I was being a wannabe :lol:

Have they got tyres, and how much would you be after for them? I have to admit I'm fairly set on the RS4s (new design), but anything would be an improvement on the 17s that are on it...


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

nylo said:


> I'd be a bit worried the TTS boys might think I was being a wannabe :lol:
> 
> Have they got tyres, and how much would you be after for them? I have to admit I'm fairly set on the RS4s (new design), but anything would be an improvement on the 17s that are on it...


No tyres on them - just the rims in boxes! £600 for the set...


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Cheers. Will see how I get on tomorrow and I might be in touch about those


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Bump!

Anything happening this side of the water?

Hope everyone had a good Christmas 8)


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sold those alloys and got a set of genuine turbines in the end. Nothing much happening - octane c&c meet on Sunday that I might go to if the weather is ok. We should really organise a proper Audi meet in Ireland this year!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> We should really organise a proper Audi meet in Ireland this year!


Yip, I'm up for that


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Likewise


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > We should really organise a proper Audi meet in Ireland this year!
> ...


you are always up... for anything!

me too...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Petesy said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > MINI-TTGuy said:
> ...


 :lol: hello sailor, you know me so well pete :wink: 
Soooooo somebody want to take the lead here (not me)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

I am up for it too.

If my maths are correct that makes 5 interested parties.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

A Dublin based car-club called octane meet on the first sunday of every month in Dublin - how about Sunday 6th Feb in Cherrywood business park, Dublin, just off the M50? There's a meet there tomorrow - but a bit short notice for this I think!

1. MINI-TTGuy(Rob);
2. Hugy;
3. 04DTT;
4. SniperSam;
5.Nylo;


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I won't be around on the 6th I'm afraid.

But do any of you's like tea?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Can I come in the S5? :lol:

Need a run around Galway / Clifden again 8)

Nylo and all else hey !


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

conneem said:


> I won't be around on the 6th I'm afraid.
> 
> But do any of you's like tea?


We could do it on March 6th I suppose...you around then? What's this about tea? You're not suggesting we all meet up at Daniel O'Donnel's tea-party if he's doing that again in 2011!


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

AidenL said:


> Can I come in the S5? :lol:
> 
> Need a run around Galway / Clifden again 8)
> 
> Nylo and all else hey !


Yep - all cool Audi's welcome! The only thing is that you have to acknowledge that the TT is the coolest one on arrival!


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

Me to


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

conneem said:


> I won't be around on the 6th I'm afraid.
> 
> But do any of you's like tea?


TEA?


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok guys, so what's the story then - we all on for meeting on the 6th in Dublin as part of the octane meet? Does that suit everybody apart from Conneem (there's always next month if we make this a monthly meet Michael!)


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm up for something too, bout time I got my TT shown off!

If the weather is like it has been this week - dry, very cold and very clear - it would be a great day for a drive 8) Can't think off hand what I'm doing at the beginning of Feb (need to see if the OH is over from England), so I'm a maybe for then.

Would be great to make a bit of a meet up more often though 

Hi Aiden - still got that aul S5 bit of tin then? :twisted:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Ok guys, so what's the story then - we all on for meeting on the 6th in Dublin as part of the octane meet? Does that suit everybody apart from Conneem (there's always next month if we make this a monthly meet Michael!)


Yep,I will be there.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone else? :?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

hugy said:


> Anyone else? :?


Afraid I won't be around on the 6th but I'll be having some tea on the 30th in Tipperary are you going to be there?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

conneem said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else? :?
> ...


Hi Michael.
I'm not sure yet.
We'll miss you on the 6th.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm debating a trip to tipp myself...!


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Bump for next week!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Bump for next week!


+1


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Lads you should have come for some tea today :lol:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

It was just such a long drive down! Good day Michael? Nice diablo!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

It was very good. A fair bit of a drive alright, probably 2 1/2 hours for you, I did it in 2:15, have a look at the pics over on Octane.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

conneem said:


> It was very good. A fair bit of a drive alright, probably 2 1/2 hours for you, I did it in 2:15, have a look at the pics over on Octane.


Already seen them.
As I said on octane,Love the GT3 RS 8)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I wont be able to make this. Maybe the next one. Have a great day and make sure to post some photos.

Dec


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I wont be able to make this. Maybe the next one. Have a great day and make sure to post some photos.
> 
> Dec


I should be at the next one too. Would like to see your valance if you can make it Dec


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

We will be in Belfast from Monday 25th April evening until the morning of the 28th April.

Petesy is looking to organise a meet/tour for us, looking forward to it


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, 6th March is clearly monsoon day in Ireland, so even I didn't turn up to the event! Only Hugy did by all accounts!

Hopefully 6th March will be a nicer day!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Well, 6th March is clearly monsoon day in Ireland, so even I didn't turn up to the event! Only Hugy did by all accounts!
> 
> Hopefully 6th March will be a nicer day!


I sure did,well someone has to keep the TT end up


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello guys, haven't been about in a while. I know this is kinda hijacking this thread but since all the Irish TT'ers are on this post I figured I'd be the best place to post. Basically I'm trading my TT in during the week and have some spare parts going if anyone needs/wants them. 
Parts on the car;
Audi side skirts
TTS silver mirrors
OSIR CF grill & ring mount
Kenwood dnx5220bt head unit - sat nav/I-pod/DVD etc
TT tax disc holder

Also have the original side skirts, grill & mirrors. 
Anyway if you're interested let me know

Cheers


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry Whack,I don't need any of your parts but good luck with the trade in  
btw,what are you buying?


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Whack, Whack, Whack, what are you doing to me?! 

What would you be looking for the head unit and the side skirts?

I absolutely need the skirts because the driver's side is horribly scraped underneath - hugely visible when you're lying by the side of the road obviously and I absolutely need the head unit because mine won't play CDs without getting stuck now.

Just don't tell the OH as we're supposed to be saving to go to NYC next month... :lol:

What are you getting?


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

nylo said:


> Whack, Whack, Whack, what are you doing to me?!
> 
> What would you be looking for the head unit and the side skirts?
> 
> ...


Sorry Nylo, :lol: 
The head unit i'd be looking for around €600 (plus P&P), otherwise no point in selling it as it was pretty expensive new.
The side skirts depends on which ones you want, if its the Audi body kit ones i'd be looking for about €150 or if you're after standard ones I still have them also and wouldn't be looking for as much obviously. There is one other forum member interested in the skirts & Headunit and I have given him the same prices.

Oh yeah, to answer yours & Hugys question I've gone for a 2nd hand 520D M-SPort. Got a great deal on one with with a good spec and basically no mileage. Was a familys 2nd car that cant afford to keep it. The offer was too good to pass up so the TT has to go....... for the time being anyway!! 8) 
Will really miss the TT as have been driving the other halfs car the last couple of weeks to keep miles down on mine and getting back into the TT is a dream. It will be missed [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Let me know what you think if interested or PM me.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

A sensible choice of car Whack.
I hope you like it.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Cheers Hugy, Ya its a nice car and at the price I cant really say no.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Whack01 said:


> Cheers Hugy, Ya its a nice car and at the price I cant really say no.


Are you trading in or did you sell privately Whack?

If you don't mind could you pm me the ballpark of what you are getting for the TT, would be interested to know


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

And now back to the main topic 

March C&C (TTMeet) List.

1 Hugy.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

March C&C (TTMeet) List.

1 Hugy.
2 Conneem.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Hugy;
2. Conneem;
3. MINI-TTGuy;


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone else for Sunday 6th?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone? :?


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Where's it happening, Hugy?

Whack, sorry I didn't get back to you - every time I got logged on, I got called away


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Its in Dublin,Cherrywood D18.http://maps.google.ie/maps?q=53.243497, ... 04174&z=19
From 10.30 am 0nwards


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Folks.

I wont make this one yet again. My Dad is just home from hospital so visiting him at the weekend. Have a good meet.

Dec


----------



## Hatchet (Jul 3, 2007)

Ah ha!!So this is where ye hang out when not on Octane....... Im tellin!!


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

I should probably add myself to the list!


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hatchet said:


> Ah ha!!So this is where ye hang out when not on Octane....... Im tellin!!


You an octaner?! You should bring your TT to our meets - it looks like a nice one!


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

not an octaner. I've heard about the octane meets but I've been busy on the first Sunday since I got the car. I think I'm busy for September's one too.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I know youre not on octane mark - was asking hatchet there!


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

Indeed you were! That will teach me to read the entire post rather than assuming it is a reply to the previous post!


----------

